# Little Corner of Nature



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

As a kid living in an urban area, The city will deprive you of natures gifts.. (specially if the rest of the family is crazy about cars  )the only nature i see is that lone hanging plant in the window a gift from the neighborhood grandma..
one summer we were invited in one of the neighborhoods bigger house who have a huge backyard with all sorts trees, plants and pond.
cant fortget that moment, I remember its the first time I smelled the scent of a tree.. the scent of nature.. it was exhilarating.. and I love it. thats also the summer I met my bestfriend (up until now) who live on that house..
We will always play on their house specifically in the small corner of the garden walled with adobe rocks where all sorts of creature hides.. (I caught my first dragonfly here)..
put salt on an earthworm and watch it wriggle to death.. (an offer to the king of ants hehehe)..
A lot of battles had happened in this corner of the garden..
ant VS Worm
ant VS praying mantis
ant vs grasshopper
ant vs dragonfly
red ant vs black ant..
ant is always victorious hehehe

.. that corner of the garden .. I would never forget that..
thats why I built this aquascape.. depicting that corner of the garden..









Front









Top

55w PL Light
DIY yeast Co2
17G tank

Riccia Fluitans
Glossostigma elantinoides
Anubias nana
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Micranthemum unbrosum
Rotala Walichii
Ludwigia Arcuata
Hair Algae hehehe

Apisto Macmasteri
Apisto Cacatoides
Apisto Agasizzi
Apisto Borelli
Ctenopoma acutirostre

will post more pic soon
thanks for viewing/ reading


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking real good!!!!

What size tank is it?


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> Looking real good!!!!
> 
> What size tank is it?


Thanks 
17G sir 
Sorry I forgot...


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Very unique use of riccia flutant.....


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Very cool stack there, especially from the top view. Now all you need are some ants.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Such a very original and cool idea!
I love it!
Is there any fish in there?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice layout!
put some red cherry shrimp "ants" and a bamboo shrimp "praying mantis" in there and you have the backyard again  Although the shrimp probably wouldn't survive long with the Apistos.

I don't know what you could use for the giant cockroaches in Manila though. Those things freaked me out when they would make their noise.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very interesting, different and I like the idea behind the scape.


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Awesome dude. Lovely story too.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

i'm glad more filipinos are doing the nature aquarium thing! great job!


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Beautiful tank, the story behind the theme is wonderful, GOOD WORK !


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Fabulous tank, and a great story of you inspiration for it as well.


----------



## bienlim (Feb 10, 2006)

nice tank pare,im from philippines as well.just wondering where do u get plants in there?


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words.. Sir and Ma'ams..

having an inspiration will give you a clear idea on what you want to accomplish.. I always starts with personal experiences..

nap83,
Yeah i kinda wondering at first why this hobby hasnt flourish in the past years in the Phillipines... are you from the PI as well?

bienlim,
Hi mostly from friends and from importers.. are you from Manila I could give you some next trimming  just trimmed this tank http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/38030-little-corner-of-nature.html
and use some on this scape..


----------



## bienlim (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks a lot gnob but i live in van.can. but thank u again


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

gnob i've moved to the states 7 years ago, and i've been a long time fish keeper. i started off with a betta while my dad was a hardcore reefer & a cichlid enthusiast, i guess "reefing" is much preffered since we're so near fishing capitals in reef environments, i was also an arowana keeper (like any other fish-loving asian), only in america did i notice the beauty of planted tanks since it's very dominant here (not as dominant but it's prominent). it makes me wonder since japan is a big influence in our culture (cellphones, tv's, etc. lol) why nature aquariums haven't gotten the "boom" that i expected them to have over the recent years. makes me wonder how much plants we could just actually pick up in rural areas, java ferns, mosses, and the list goes on. good luck with your scapes and start a revolution!

by the way, i've been running a semi-scaped 10g for 2 months now and i'm very active in looking around the aquascapes in these forums, once i saw your scape it has really inspired me (i actually just finished re-scaping the tank, literally when i logged on). it's very original and the design doesn't go towards the "amano-expectations", see a lot of people here semi-bash critique you if you don't follow amano's techniques (no offense people but y'all know it's true), although you do follow the same guidelines, the originality of this tank is more important, keep up the good work pinoy!


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

@bienllim,
no prob bro.. 

nap83,
I am cichlid enthusiast too for more than 15years they have group there called PCA(Phil. Cichlid Assoc.) good guys really hardcore learned a lot from them maybe they know ur dad, took up planted late last year.. boy did I fell in love with this hobby.. i dont know about the revolution  but recently I kinda realized why the hobby hasnt flourish during the past years... 

about tank design i really am not following any rules and guidelines(but i do read some of amanos books, borrowed from a friend), again its all about the inspiration trust your instinct utilize what you have.. this tank may not have the rarest plant and high tech equipments.. but I enjoy creating and watching it.. I guess thats all that really matters.. 

thank you for the kind words and good luck on you tank...


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

nice use of the rocks, so lovely!


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, incredibly unique scape and inspiring story!


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you..

slightly changed the layout of this tank will post update soon..


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

nap83 said:


> i'm glad more filipinos are doing the nature aquarium thing! great job!


Okay......


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

gnob said:


> Thank you..
> 
> slightly changed the layout of this tank will post update soon..


OooOoh... Can't wait to see the surprise!


----------

